# Alpine INE-W940 wiring, foot and ebrake, installer help



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

I will be installing an alpine INE-W940 in my truck this week, i have all of the wires figured out but i want play dvds while moving(of course) and the hu has a wire that goes to the foot brake as well as the ebrake, back in the day i had an alpine cva-1005 and if i remember right the head unit needed the park brake wire grounded and then needed a pulse of 12v+ from the foot brake, in the INE-W940 owners manual it says nothing about depressing the foot brake tounlock the dvd player, does this head unit need the foot brake wired or not? can i just ground the ebrake wire to the chassis and be done with it? Ive seen a few of these "bypass kits" on fleebay etc and is just a relay hooked to your remote wire and grounds out the park brake wire when the head unit is turned on. 

Anybody here have experience with this?


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

i was thinking about ordering this module so i dont have to pu a toggle and mommentary contact switch in the dash, is this module hokus pokus or is it legit and will it work?

Alpine Automatic Parking Brake Switch Bypass New Ine S920HD INES920HD Pac TR7 | eBay


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

I have a piece that looks similar to that one in the eBay link. I believe I got it from an alpine rep for the display units (but don't quote me on that). But honestly, you can find a real PAC TR7 for that price. The TR7 makes it work automatically every time you turn on the car. Just a word to the wise...if you hook it up that way and end up hitting/killing someone with your car, you are in for one hell of a lawsuit.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> I have a piece that looks similar to that one in the eBay link. I believe I got it from an alpine rep for the display units (but don't quote me on that). But honestly, you can find a real PAC TR7 for that price. The TR7 makes it work automatically every time you turn on the car. Just a word to the wise...if you hook it up that way and end up hitting/killing someone with your car, you are in for one hell of a lawsuit.


i said i want to play dvd's not watch them, i have a 1 year old daughter and would like her to be able to watch bubble guppies on the tv in the headrest...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

You don't need that piece for the video to play through you headrest monitors. Just run the audio/video cable from the video out and into the headrest monitors and turn it on in the menu (I believe it is the RCE menu.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> You don't need that piece for the video to play through you headrest monitors. Just run the audio/video cable from the video out and into the headrest monitors and turn it on in the menu (I believe it is the RCE menu.


cool i did not know that, thanks for the info!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

oldschoolbeats said:


> i was thinking about ordering this module so i dont have to pu a toggle and mommentary contact switch in the dash, is this module hokus pokus or is it legit and will it work?
> 
> Alpine Automatic Parking Brake Switch Bypass New Ine S920HD INES920HD Pac TR7 | eBay





SentraStyleEMW said:


> You don't need that piece for the video to play through you headrest monitors. Just run the audio/video cable from the video out and into the headrest monitors and turn it on in the menu (I believe it is the RCE menu.


i'd say purchase a real PAC Tr7 which is like 4 or 5 dollars more than that bypass you listed. but like Sentra mentioned you can use the RSE (Rear Seat Entertainment) option on your deck...


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

are all of the PAC Tr7's the same? im assuming so but on ebay theres a bunch listed for certain models.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

PAC and Peripheral (I think that's how you spell it) both make a model TR7 which both do the same thing. There may be some bootleg brands making them as well, but like said, I would pay the few bucks extra and get the real one.


----------

